# ŠKODA Enyaq iV



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dynamic SportLine model added to Enyaq iV UK launch range
Priced from £39,900 OTR* and featuring unique trim and equipment mix
Sports chassis, progressive steering and Drive Mode Select as standard
SportLine interior adds black trim and unique sports seats
Available to order now, deliveries expected summer
Milton Keynes, 15 March 2020: ŠKODA has confirmed pricing and opened order books for the new Enyaq iV SportLine - a sporty addition to the Enyaq iV range. The SportLine joins the 60 Nav and 80 models in the brand's launch line-up and gives customers one of the broadest ranges in the electric vehicle sector.








Priced from £39,900 OTR (inc Govt PICG*), the SportLine model combines the dynamic look of a ŠKODA performance model with the added practicality of a full-size SUV. It comes with a 82-kWh battery (77 kWh net) and can cover up to 327** miles on the WLTP combined cycle. In terms of layout, the Enyaq iV features a rear motor and rear wheel drive with the drive unit combining motor, control electronics and a single-speed gearbox.








The motor generates 204PS and 310Nm of torque and can propel the Enyaq iV SportLine from 0-62mph in 8.5 seconds. Top speed is electronically limited to 99mph. To meet the demands of keen drivers, the SportLine model is equipped with a sports chassis set up as standard. This features a lower ride height (15mm lower and the front, 10mm at the rear) and reduces the centre of gravity for even more agile handling. Drive Mode Select and progressive steering are also standard while Dynamic Chassis Control is available as an option.








Sporty exterior design
The SportLine iV's grille, window frames, roof rails and rear bumper diffuser are finished in black, as is ŠKODA block lettering and tailgate badges. The striking side skirts are body-coloured and the SportLine iV comes with a unique front apron and badges on the front wings. 20-inch Vega Anthracite alloy wheels complete the look.

The Enyaq SportLine iV comes with full LED Matrix headlights as standard. Each Matrix high beam module features 24 LEDs, which can be controlled individually and enable the driver to have the high beam on at all times without dazzling other road users. This intelligent technology automatically turns off individual segments of the light beam when the camera on the windscreen detects vehicles, as well as people and objects, reflecting the light.

SportLine-specific Design Selection interior
In keeping with ŠKODA's other SportLine and vRS models, the Enyaq iV SportLine's upholstery and roof lining are predominantly black. The dashboard is upholstered in a black synthetic leather with grey contrasting stitching and features carbon-effect trims, which provide visual highlights and can also be found on the door panels.

The SportLine Design Selection also includes unique black sports seats with integrated headrests. These are upholstered in Alcantara/Leather and feature grey piping. A three-spoke multifunction leather sports steering wheel comes as standard and allows numerous vehicle functions to be controlled from its buttons and knurled wheels. The leather-covered steering wheel rim features grey contrast stitching, while the lower spoke has a badge bearing the SportLine lettering. The pedal covers come in an aluminium look and further enhance the Enyaq SportLine iV Design Selection.

For more information, images and other media assets, please visit www.ŠKODAmedia.com.

* The Plug In Vehicle Grant is a grant currently offered by the Office for Zero Emission Vehicles (OZEV) to eligible manufacturers to promote the purchase of zero emission vehicles. The ŠKODA ENYAQ iV currently qualifies for this scheme. The £3,000 grant has already been deducted from the recommended 'on the road' price shown (and therefore the recommended 'on the road' price will increase in the event that grant funding is withdrawn, or eligibility for the grant or the grant amount changes, for any reason). Customers purchasing a ŠKODA ENYAQ iV will receive a maximum of £3,000 off the purchase price. Your ŠKODA retailer will submit the details of your order online in order to claim the grant funding. The grant is subject to full T&Cs and eligibility requirements. To find out more contact your ŠKODA Retailer or visit www.gov.uk. Vehicle eligibility and grant figure correct as at 01/01/2021.

** These vehicles are tested according to WLTP technical procedures. All vehicles are tested according to WLTP technical procedures. Figures shown are for comparability purposes; only compare fuel consumption, CO2 and equivalent electric range figures with other vehicles tested to the same technical procedures. These figures may not reflect real life driving results, which will depend upon a number of factors including the accessories fitted (post-registration), variations in weather, driving styles, vehicle load (and, for battery electric vehicles, the starting charge of the battery).


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Got some Contract Hire pricing and struggling to make the numbers work on an Enyaq, the fuel saving does not compensate for the higher monthlies so likely to be another ICE Kodiaq for us next year.

Shame, was happy to pay more but not 60-70% more


----------

